

Social Skydiving Final Exam: Challenge Me, I Fail, I Pay You - darkxanthos

I'm issuing a challenge for you guys to come up with an impossibly hard challenge as my task for my final day of social skydiving. You can post them here or, if you want to be eligible for the $500 bounty you can post your ideas in the comments of my blog here:
http://socialskydivingwithjustin.posterous.com/social-skydiving-win-up-to-500-to-challenge-m<p>I'm posting this to HN because it's social media + self improvement + code monkey.
======
kevinherron
Go to a karaoke bar and sing in front of a bunch of people you don't know.

~~~
darkxanthos
Already did that completely flying solo. ;)

Here's the link to that day (Day 26):
[http://socialskydivingwithjustin.posterous.com/social-
skydiv...](http://socialskydivingwithjustin.posterous.com/social-skydiving-
day-26-karaoking-it-solo)

